# Skydiving in Australia, best price?



## kangarookie

I'll arrive in Perth in the 2nd week of february.
The 23rd is my birthday and I want to go skydiving. Can't do that in my homecountry so I'll take the opportunity.

I was surprised by the costs though and I'm having second thoughts.
There's a company called skydive express in Perth (my residence) that offers jumps at 8000 ft for $300. If you want it on camera they charge another $110.

$410 for 30 seconds of free fall on camera and 2 minutes of sightseeing is too expensive in my opinion and I wonder if people are willing to pay that.

I found another company that offers a jump at 6000 feet for $180. But I don't think I can get it on camera which is essential to relive the moment later on.

Does anybody know a reputable company in the neighbourhood that offers an acceptable price? Including video footage

Thanks


----------



## coolguy

well I might be interested in this kind of stuff as well, once I move into Perth... seems like there are a lot of interesting things to do out there!!!


----------



## Bear

I'm looking at doing this on Sunshine Beach and the pricing are very similar there.
Also happy Birthday for you! I turn 30 on Feb 25th and thus looking to mark the day by sky diving!!


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Have you tried these for east coast: Skydive Australia - Skydiving the most beautiful locations in Australia

Or these for west: WA Skydiving Academy, Perth Western Australia. Tandem Skydiving | Parachute | Parachuting | Dropzone | Courses | Freefall | Students | Jumping | Jumps | Pinjarra | Mandurah |WA | How to Skydive

I think that is pretty standard pricing though tbh - from when I did it anyway, or maybe I just paid over the odds in Oz lol!


----------



## Maloneyk

The price is disappointing! Around the US I've found areas for under $100...however not quite the same scenery. Please repost if you find any cheaper, I'll be traveling all over the country and am not picky as to where I go.


----------



## missmontie

kangarookie said:


> I'll arrive in Perth in the 2nd week of february. The 23rd is my birthday and I want to go skydiving. Can't do that in my homecountry so I'll take the opportunity. I was surprised by the costs though and I'm having second thoughts. There's a company called skydive express in Perth (my residence) that offers jumps at 8000 ft for $300. If you want it on camera they charge another $110. $410 for 30 seconds of free fall on camera and 2 minutes of sightseeing is too expensive in my opinion and I wonder if people are willing to pay that. I found another company that offers a jump at 6000 feet for $180. But I don't think I can get it on camera which is essential to relive the moment later on. Does anybody know a reputable company in the neighbourhood that offers an acceptable price? Including video footage Thanks


I don't know about any in Perth, but I did one last year near Sydney and it was about $300 - $400, this was for the highest jump (14000 ft?). Whilst I agree this was expensive, it was such an incredible experience that it was well worth the price tag. Just make you do your research and find one that has a good safety record. Personally I'd rather pay a little more for doing it safely.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## missmontie

And if you're on holiday you might want to check your travel insurance (if you have any) covers this, from the UK most do not.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## bassemsrk

WANT TO EARN AT HOME JUST BY USING INTERNET? here's how 



good


----------

